
When Pigs Fly: Optimising Bytecode Interpreters - mamcx
https://badootech.badoo.com/when-pigs-fly-optimising-bytecode-interpreters-f64fb6bfa20f
======
mamcx
By the way, at reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/asmp86/when_pi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/asmp86/when_pigs_fly_optimising_bytecode_interpreters/))
this other resource was suggested:

[https://github.com/status-im/nimbus/wiki/Interpreter-
optimiz...](https://github.com/status-im/nimbus/wiki/Interpreter-optimization-
resources)

